# What is it?



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Just finished this custom build tonight...can you guess what it was? Did a little grinding and drilling. Added a couple of ball bearings, a handle knob and some carbon drags. Oh, the coating is DuraCoat "Stainless" and there a new spool on its way.


----------



## Alchemist (Oct 16, 2007)

Penn 105c. My bail spring broke the first year.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks awesome Joe!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Alchemist said:


> Penn 105c. My bail spring broke the first year.


This one's 20+ and still going strong. 

I’m always looking for reels that have a solid base and are easily upgraded/modified. Guess that’s why I love the Ambassadeurs. Penn designed the Silver Series to be simple and durable, economical reels with quality components. Obviously the design criterium was met. Today you can pick one up for pocket change and fish with it forever with very little care.

Thanks for your comment Austin. I've got it mounted on a new Offshore Angler (Bass Pro) Cobia Special. Can't wait to try it out. May have to put some line on it tonight.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

what would the cost be to upgrade a 105c, just internally? I got one that's getting a bit stiff I'd like to upgrade


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Flguy32514 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> what would the cost be to upgrade a 105c, just internally? I got one that's getting a bit stiff I'd like to upgrade


Probably just needs a good cleaning. "Stiff" usually means old lubricants. After that it's drag washers and bearings at the very most. I can usually bring bearings back by removing the shields, cleaning and lubing properly. If not, the main bearing starts at about $10. I added ball bearings on both sides of the drive gear on this build replacing the solid plastic stock bearings. They're an odd size, so cost a little more. Smooth Drag Carbontex drags are around $10 and I've got some extras on the way.

Let me know if I can help. Joe @ 516-2409.


----------



## cone (Sep 15, 2011)

Joe, great work as always. Bob


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Good to hear from you Bob! Come see me sometime.


----------

